# Spice House - free shipping thru 8-23-15



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 18, 2015)

Today (8-18-2015) through Sunday, *The Spice House* is offering free shipping on orders of $30 or more. To get the offer, use the Promo Code HOTSPICE at checkout.


----------

